# Action!



## kingcanada (Sep 19, 2009)

The camera has been busy this year (new chapter in life) and I recently captured some great sharp tail grouse footage after casing the gun and following my friends for an hour or two. Check out some of these action shots. Look especially close at the first one, the shot pattern is visible just before it strikes the grouse. The bird was about a 25 yard shot and the load was fired from an open choked 20 ga.


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

Darn good pics. You had it down pat. What camera were you using?


----------



## kingcanada (Sep 19, 2009)

Canon EOS 6D and an L series lens. Hopefully the stuff will help me pay the bills someday.


----------

